
Why bots won’t replace apps anytime soon - CalmStorm
http://venturebeat.com/2016/05/25/why-bots-wont-replace-apps-better-apps-will-replace-apps/
======
blaze33
It's a venturebeat repost of [http://dangrover.com/blog/2016/04/20/bots-wont-
replace-apps....](http://dangrover.com/blog/2016/04/20/bots-wont-replace-
apps.html)

Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11557166](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11557166)

------
majewsky
> Apps like MailTime even promise to save us from our emails by turning them
> into chats.

I've been wondering why this wasn't done sooner.

